# BVI in July - Weather?



## Checkov (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello,

My wife and I have been sailing for a couple of years (about 3 cruises in San Juans)

We're sailing BVI in July and want to insure that all is safe to do in the event severe storms or hurricanes develop.

I've read on a site that since the islands are close to one another and charter services have ability to be in contact with us, that should severe weather develop we would be able to return to land well ahead of any dangerous weather.

I wanted to post this here, to confirm this - to assure myself and my wife (novice sailors)

thx!


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

The charter companies will give you a cell phone to contact them for any purpose. Hurricanes will generally give you a few days notice. You are never more than 2 hours from the base unless you are at Anagada which is not much further.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Between weather radios and cell phones, you should never be unable to get the boat back to the Charter operator, in the event of a hurricane. The problem may be getting off the island before your scheduled flight.

The scenario that would bother me the most would be a storm developing off the African Coast just a few days prior to the trip. It would be entirely unclear how big it was going to become or where it was going. However, it would not be enough of a threat to cancel the trip, or more specifically, collect on travel insurance. You would have to go and potentially turn around.

This said, I have traveled the Bahamas and Caribbean during the summer months. I've often had some internet access, so keeping an eye on things is fairly easy. You just need to be ready and willing to leave.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Checkov said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I have been sailing for a couple of years (about 3 cruises in San Juans)
> 
> ...


Yes you will be able to return to base if there is a problem. The charter companies have well developed routines to deal with storms and there is plenty warning time.

The winds will be lighter and the seas calmer if normal summer conditions prevail but the big benefit is that the anchorages / moorings will be less crowded.

ENJOY!


----------

